# O1 Maxima Wheel Bearing Advice



## Orange E (May 25, 2006)

I own a 2001 Maxima GLE with 101K. I think the right wheel bearing is bad. Has anyone tried to replace one or both sides on your own? The wheel bearing itself is around $50.00 from Napa. 

I'm considering doing it myself if it's not too difficult. Any helpful advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the bearing is common to go out on these. unfortuantely 90% of the time, they will ruin the wheel hub as well when they go out.. so you'll need to replace both pieces.. Wheel hubs are dealer-only and run about $130, then another $35 for the bearing.

half the time, I just get an entire used spindle/knuckle assembly from the junkyard for about $50 and bolt it in. if the bearing is still good on it, then the hub will be too. just buy a new bearing and replace the bearing in the other used (but good) spindle and you're out a total of about $100.

tools required are regular hand tools to remoe the spindle, plus a hydraulic press to smash in the wheel bearing. not something you can do with a bench vice. pressing in that bearing stresses my 12 ton hydraulic press pretty good.. If you don't have one, then you can basically get all the parts off the car and ready to be swapped, then take it to a mechaic/machine shop and hand them a $10 to press the bearing in for you. cheap and easy.


----------



## Orange E (May 25, 2006)

*01 Max Hub removal help*

Matt,

That all sounds reasonable but I'm having issues getting the hub off. I have no problems getting the axle nut off, but I was hoping the hub would slide off, but it doesn't. The axle can be moved back in forth. Is something else suppossed to be removed to get the hub off or does the entire spindle have to be removed?



Matt93SE said:


> the bearing is common to go out on these. unfortuantely 90% of the time, they will ruin the wheel hub as well when they go out.. so you'll need to replace both pieces.. Wheel hubs are dealer-only and run about $130, then another $35 for the bearing.
> 
> half the time, I just get an entire used spindle/knuckle assembly from the junkyard for about $50 and bolt it in. if the bearing is still good on it, then the hub will be too. just buy a new bearing and replace the bearing in the other used (but good) spindle and you're out a total of about $100.
> 
> tools required are regular hand tools to remoe the spindle, plus a hydraulic press to smash in the wheel bearing. not something you can do with a bench vice. pressing in that bearing stresses my 12 ton hydraulic press pretty good.. If you don't have one, then you can basically get all the parts off the car and ready to be swapped, then take it to a mechaic/machine shop and hand them a $10 to press the bearing in for you. cheap and easy.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the entire spindle has to be removed. the hub is pressed into the wheel bearing, which is pressed into the spindle as well.

so you have to pull the whole spindle and press the wheel hub out, then remove some retaining clips from the spindle (dig around in the grease and you'll see them), and finally you can press out the wheel bearing.


----------



## Orange E (May 25, 2006)

Matt,

Thanks for the reply; yeah I figured that out. My neighbor who was out of town is a mechanic and said basically the same thing. If anyone is interested I found a factory service manual for my 01 Max; it's in PDF. It shows step by step how took replace the front wheel bearing.. It's pretty good; I'm glad I found it.. I just ordered a tie rod end ball joint remover from JC Whitney; it's the type that won't tear the boot. I couldn't find it locally. As soon as that comes I should be able to take the spindle off. I'll just take the whole thing to a shop and have them press the old bearing out; if the hub is good I'll just have them press the new bearing in. I'm hoping I won't have to fork out $150 for a new hub too, but I will if I have to. I'm a little surprised to see the bearing go bad at 101K; although I've read in some other forums of front bearings going bad much sooner; some as soon as 30K... 

Thanks again...



Matt93SE said:


> the entire spindle has to be removed. the hub is pressed into the wheel bearing, which is pressed into the spindle as well.
> 
> so you have to pull the whole spindle and press the wheel hub out, then remove some retaining clips from the spindle (dig around in the grease and you'll see them), and finally you can press out the wheel bearing.


----------

